# What would you do?



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I purchased a brand new 8hp TroyBilt tiller in 1995 that has a Kohler engine, electric start (as well as pull), heavy duty tines, two of those "V-shaped" furrows, a dozer blade and a bumper guard. It was used 2-3 times every year and well cared for. Here it is 2016 and it still doesn't even have the new worn off it; however, I'm up in years and can no longer handle this heavy machine. 

I advertised it on Craigs List several times and got tired of scammers; so I wrote out an agreement with my repair man (owner of a lawn and garden store) who did the maintenance on it. I even had it washed. He said he would keep it up and see if it would sell from his place. That was about 2 years ago.

Last week the owner told me an individual was "very interested" in this tiller and asked for it to be saved until he received his tax refund. The only problem here is the man only offered $900 for the tiller and had no interest in any of the accessories.

My dilemma is, though I need the money, the accessories are useless to me without the tiller; and $900 seems a bit low. Today I called and let it be known, unless the gentleman was willing to take all the accessories and offer a bit more money, I would not sell it to him. I of course stated the reasons as being what I've mentioned here. 

I've never been any good at bartering or selling/buying big-ticket items; and as mentioned above, I do need the money. Yet I really don't want to cheat myself. Sure would like to know what some of you would do about this were you in my shoes .


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Well, it is a 21 year old machine - even if it's hardly used. I'd take a look at what you paid for it (and imlements) 21 years ago, vs what a brand new one would cost today (& implements). Cut the brand new one from today in half - like I said, it's 21 years old.

However, I would NOT sell the machine without all of the implements.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you Michael. That actually what I was thinking. The owner of this garden shop told me a new one would be around $2,000 and that was without the extra parts; so I'm thinking $1,000 with the parts would be fair. (And yes it's old; however, it's been maintained very well all these years and not worked to death.)


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Are parts still available? I think Troybuilt was sold to MDT or whatever that name is with three letters. 
I think if you get half what you paid, and used it even if only 2-3 times a year, you got your moneys worth out of it.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm grateful for the help here. I've come to the conclusion that $1,000 for tiller (with all accessories) is a fair price. So I've informed the owner of that garden shop that is my bottom line. He told me it was a smart move not to sell the tiller without those accessories and that $1,000 is more than reasonable.

Since then I've been contacted by one of our homesteaders here that he is interested in the tiller too. So my nerves are relaxing a bit as I'm hoping one of these interested will get it before the month is out.

Again thanks for helping me understand better how to sell this tiller. (Wishing I could still work it as it sure has been a good one.)


----------



## thekibblegoddes (Jun 24, 2014)

Dang, I wish you were closer. Hubs wants a tiller in the worst way and we are scared to buy used as so many folks don't take care of their tools. Honestly, have seen only 2 for sale this year and both were a pig-in-a-poke.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I do understand thekibblegoddes (ROFL WHAT A NAME). Some people just don't take care of their tools, considering maintenance unneccessary. I've always enjoyed taking care of what I value and this tiller (and my DR Field & Brush Mower) are two of those. I do hope you find a good one for your hubby. (My problem is similar to yours in that, when this tiller was listed on Craigs List, I was bombarded with people who sounded ethical yet so obviously weren't. There are just so many ways people can scam another; and I'm feeling quite vulnerable in this regard.)


----------



## ke4mcl (Apr 19, 2016)

my honest opinion? let it go. yeah, it may be worth more but it's sat for 2 years with no bites? your fortunate the shop isnt charging a storage fee.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

This is happy news! Sounds pretty good on the first offer, if the guy would go $900 without the extra's, he would probably spring for the package for $1,000. As for another person being interested from HT, good for you! You are on your way to having it sold.  My sister always gets top dollar for her used items due to the care she gives them and they all look new. As for someone storing it for you, that was very nice of him.  I have been storing quite a few items for several years now for a friend in our home and yard. I have not minded at all. I have been thinking about talking to her about whether she still wants them tho. They are garden knomes and a lovely coffee laminated solid wood table with moss in it, a wood chest, photos etc...


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks for the encouragement Island Girl.  

As for storing, it was the owner who said he would keep it up and not charge any storage fee. He also told me last week that he didn't need anything out of it either. He is simply a good man! (His mechanic has been doing all the yearly maintenance on this tiller as well as my DR Field & Brush Mower since they were new.)


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

It was sold this morning for cash and I feel quite good about accepting $1,000 for it. Yes it was worth that without attachments; still what good are attachments without the tiller; and it's having sat for 2 yrs was quite frustrating for me. Right now I'm feeling quite satisfied!

The gentleman who purchased it was an Amish man who had a large family and had been borrowing his neighbors tiller each year. He said he was determined not to buy a cheap one and could not afford a good new one; so when he learned mine was for sale, he wanted it. I'm so glad someone with a large family got it!

I actually handled the sale quite well too ... for an old lady who knows nothing about buying/selling stuff. I had a hand-written "contract" stating what was purchased (complete with model and serial numbers as well as attachments). Then added, since it was used, it was not under any warranty and was purchased "as is". Both the gentleman who purchased as well as myself signed it, dated it and the owner of the garden shop witnessed it. I kept the contract and handed the Amish purchaser the "owner's Manual" that was still in its original plastic folder. 

Not bad! 

Oh I tried to send a PM to you Darren but couldn't because the message stated your PM box had not been cleared and was overloaded. Sorry you didn't get the tiller and do hope you find one just as good.


----------

